# EN World Player's Journal--Mostly Dead?



## BEKirby (Mar 10, 2004)

Just curious to hear whether or not this mag was still a going concern, as I haven't seen anything about Issue 5 on these boards or at the Goodman Games site.

Any updates that anyone "in the know" would like to share?

Thanks.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I can't share anything.  At best, issue 5 will be delayed several months.


----------



## BEKirby (Mar 11, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I can't share anything.  At best, issue 5 will be delayed several months.




No prob'. Though it doesn't sound encouraging, I'm sure that it could well be because of some "bigger and better" plan in the works.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Welverin (Mar 11, 2004)

At least now I know why I couldn't find it in Previews.


----------



## superpriest (Apr 1, 2004)

If you need any help getting the issue out, I would be happy to do some writing and/or editing.  Email - mikering@bu.edu


----------



## Morrus (Apr 5, 2004)

BEKirby said:
			
		

> No prob'. Though it doesn't sound encouraging, I'm sure that it could well be because of some "bigger and better" plan in the works.



We should have a very cool announcement to make very soon!


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, I just got the following Email from Goodman GAmes:



			
				James Goodman said:
			
		

> Dear EN World Player's Journal Subscriber:
> 
> You may be wondering what has become of issue #5 of the EN World Player's
> Journal. Beginning with issue #5, Goodman Games is no longer the magazine's
> ...


----------



## Morrus (Apr 8, 2004)

Yup, that's half of the story.  The other half is coming soon!


----------



## Steverooo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Arrrgh!*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Yup, that's half of the story.  The other half is coming soon!




Well, I guess that explains why RangerWicket hasn't been answering my article-enquiry E-mails!  (I thought that, maybe, he was mad because I "accidentally" missed a deadline I didn't know about!)


----------

